# Welche WaKü für Silent Base 600 - und wohin?



## withnoSkill (3. Oktober 2018)

*Welche WaKü für Silent Base 600 - und wohin?*

Hey Leute!

Ich suche eine Aio Wasserkühlung für meinen 8700k, den ich bei 4,8ghz laufen lasse. Mein Luftkühler hat das immer gut gepackt, aber der Lüfter hat eine Ram-Bank verdeckt und ich wollte immer eine Wakü.

Dachte an die Silent Loop 240mm... aber es gibt bestimmt bessere Kühlungen. Es könnte nur eng werden oben, wer das case kennt. Passt auch eine 280mm? 

Wer kann mir helfen? Wer hat Erfahrungen?


----------



## cht47 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Silent Base 600 - und wohin?*

Erfahrung.. nun ja mal abgesehen das ich morgen meine Silent Loop ausbaue und zurück schicke weil das Ding auch schon mal ausgefallen ist.. 

Kühlleistung ist auch nicht weltbewegend, nicht zu vergleichen mit einer richtigen Wakü. An den ganzen negativen Reviews bei Ama... wirst du auch sehen das es ein wenig Lotto ist ob man eine gute Pumpe erwischt. Was das rattern angeht, das haben 2 Freunde von mir auch. Heißt Kühler von CPU demontieren, schütteln und entlüften (sofern das geht, oder kaufst dir 1/4 Zoll Adapter mit Schlauchanschluss) und hoffen das es dann weg ist.. 

Wie die Temp Unterschiede zum Brocken 3 sind kann ich dann wohl erst morgen Abend berichten.


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Silent Base 600 - und wohin?*

280mm passt nicht rein, ein 240mm könnte oben rein, wenn die Mainboard Aufbauten nicht zu hoch sind, allerdings ist auch das generell nicht zu empfehlen, denn wie alle BeQuiet! Gehäuse ist es ein Brutkasten hoch 10 und durch die engen wenigen Schlitze oben braucht man eine verdammt hohe Lüftergeschwindigkeit um die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen, wenn du unbedingt bei dem Gehäuse bleiben willst bleibt dir nur eine externe Wakü.


----------



## Darkspell64 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Silent Base 600 - und wohin?*

Ich würde dir auch eher empfehlen, bei Luft zu bleiben. 240mm Radiator geht zwar, aber einen guter Luftkühler würde ich, sofern der Platz da ist, immer vorziehen.

Wenn man eine Wasserkühlung haben möchte, empfehle ich einen richtigen Einstieg mit einer selbst Aufgebauten. Die ganzen AIO leiden alle an ratternden Pumpen, schlechten Wartungsmöglichkeiten, Lebensdauer max. 5 Jahre oder so. Ein Luftkühler geht  auch nach Jahren Problemlos, solange der Lüfter läuft


----------



## cht47 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Silent Base 600 - und wohin?*

So hab den Brocken 3 (mit 2 Lüftern) eingebaut. Der Lautstärke Pegel ist schon ein großer Unterschied, von der Temperatur eher weniger.

Aber wirklich Silent bekommst du die Silent Loop im "Deckel" des Silent Base auch nicht.


Silent Loop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brocken 3 Black Edition:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wirklich zufrieden bin ich auch mit der Luftkühlung nicht.. 

Eine externe Wasserkühlung ist da wirklich nach wie vor die beste Lösung.


Edit: vielleicht lags an einem Fehler von AI Suite und dem dämlichen Fan Expert (habs jetzt abgeschossen). Im Cinebench wird er nur 67°C warm und die Brocken Lüfter sind da noch leiser als die der Silent Loop. Vielleicht war es auch mein Chassis Lüfter der übertrieben laut war.

Edit 2: ja war tatsächlich ein anderer Lüfter, jetzt ist alles ruhig. Bei der Lautstärke gibts also kaum Unterschiede.


----------



## withnoSkill (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Silent Base 600 - und wohin?*

Habe es jetzt komplett anders gemacht, neues Gehäuse (dark base pro 900 rev 2) und 360mm Radiator gekauft. Ich Berichte morgen von den Temps


----------



## deady1000 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r Silent Base 600 - und wohin?*



withnoSkill schrieb:


> neues Gehäuse (dark base pro 900 rev 2) und 360mm Radiator gekauft


Da hätte auch ein 420er reingepasst... also statt 120mm mit 140mm Lüftern.
Habe ich auch im Deckel.

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Empfehle desweiteren beQuiet! Silent Wings 3 BL067 (1600rpm)
Be Quiet BL071 Gehaeuseluefter schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
oder die (auf max Drehzahl) deutlich leiseren, aber nicht ganz so starken beQuiet! Silent Wings 3 BL071 (1000rpm)
Be Quiet BL067 Gehaeuseluefter schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ich nutze Letztere.

Das Mainboard kann man übrigens in 3 Stufen absenken.


----------

